# Lincoln AC phase 3 motor



## Campbell45 (Feb 21, 2010)

New to the forum and thinking about building a EV motorcycle. I have a xs400 frame that I could use and saw this motor at a flea market for $60 and was wondering if I could use it or not. The thing looks pretty big. It is a Lincoln AC phase 3 motor. Here are the specs:

HP: 5 
RPM: 1740
Volts: 230/460
Phase: 3
Hertz: 60
Watts: 13.8/ 6.8
Rating: CONT.

I'm thinking I wont be able to use it since its a 230 volt but thats why im asking you guys


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Campbell45 said:


> New to the forum and thinking about building a EV motorcycle. I have a xs400 frame that I could use and saw this motor at a flea market for $60 and was wondering if I could use it or not. The thing looks pretty big. It is a Lincoln AC phase 3 motor. Here are the specs:
> 
> HP: 5
> RPM: 1740
> ...


Hi Camp,

This is not a good choice. As you noted, it is heavy and you'd need about a 300 V DC battery for it. That's a lot of cells to manage. Besides that you'd need to find a 3 phase inverter motor controller and high voltage charger. Both likely to be hard to find and expensive.

Sounds like you're a beginner at EVs. Best to start with a DC system, or an AC package (matched motor and controller).

Regards,

major


----------

